# smd -pt



## arthur kierski (May 30, 2010)

i extract pd and silver (sometimes gold)from smds .Latelly
testing ar solutions from these extractions with stanous chloride i noticed a yellow brown colour----i overlooked platinum -----question:might platinum exist in smds from cell phone boards? 
i am going to go after pt ,but a positive answer for my question will help a lot


----------



## qst42know (May 30, 2010)

Hello Arthur.

This should help.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=6738&start=0&hilit=cell+phone+yields

Chris


----------

